
Trump Says He Will Temporarily Halt Immigration to U.S. - jashkenas
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/us/coronavirus-live-news.html#link-f0a49b5
======
dntbnmpls
dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931290)

